# Help with Desert Springs 1 vs 2 vs Shadow Ridge



## SDKath (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi there,

We own at Shadow Ridge (EOY) but have only stayed at Desert Springs 1 so far via II trades.  Can someone give me the highlights of the difference between SD 1 and 2.  Also, what is the difference between Desert Springs and the Shadow Ridge condos?  Or is there an owner's sticky someone can point me to?

We liked DS1 as it was close to the clubhouse with very spacious units.   

Thank you so much!  Katherine


----------



## Empty Nest (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119015

Hope this gets you some info.  It may be a bit dated i.e. flat screen TVs  now in all.  Refurbishments etc. completed at Villas I
Jolene


----------



## SDKath (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks so much.  That was a very helpful thread!  Does anyone know if they have the same type of kids programs at Shadow ridge as DSV?  I know they had a surprisingly active kids entertainment schedule at DSV this Spring.  I was impressed and the kids loved it.

The slide at MSR is probably the deciding factor when it comes to the kids anyway.   

Katherine


----------



## rovitm (Jul 7, 2011)

Katherine,

I own EOY at SR as well.  I have not yet been out there.  I bought it because it was a lock off and had good trading power.  Now with the DC we shall see.  I bought resale and with the $1499 fee is not worth to join.  Are you going out in the summer?  If so let me know how the kids enjoyed it.  I know it can get to 110 degrees and I never experienced "dry heat", but here in the East Coast summer weather is 95 degrees and 100% humidity so not sure how much different it would be.

Best regards,
Mike





SDKath said:


> Thanks so much.  That was a very helpful thread!  Does anyone know if they have the same type of kids programs at Shadow ridge as DSV?  I know they had a surprisingly active kids entertainment schedule at DSV this Spring.  I was impressed and the kids loved it.
> 
> The slide at MSR is probably the deciding factor when it comes to the kids anyway.
> 
> Katherine


----------



## SDKath (Jul 7, 2011)

rovitm said:


> Katherine,
> 
> I own EOY at SR as well.  I have not yet been out there.  I bought it because it was a lock off and had good trading power.  Now with the DC we shall see.  I bought resale and with the $1499 fee is not worth to join.  Are you going out in the summer?  If so let me know how the kids enjoyed it.  I know it can get to 110 degrees and I never experienced "dry heat", but here in the East Coast summer weather is 95 degrees and 100% humidity so not sure how much different it would be.
> 
> ...



We too use II to trade and it trades just fine.  I see all the bulk bankings for Marriott and so far we have used 1 side to trade into NCV (all 2br nonLO) and 1 side to trade into Desert Springs 2BR LO.  We've done this 2x already and love it!  Given that they are both drivable resorts for it, it's perfect.

As for the summer, 110 is BOILING even in dry heat. No way are we interested in going just to stay in airconditioned buildings all day.  We like going in the Spring and Fall (and would go Winter too but we are usually busy with the holidays).  The summertime is deserted in that region since there are hardly any brave souls there.  Lots of restaurants are closed and it's not as much fun.  Spring is my fave...

Katherine


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 8, 2011)

SDKath said:


> As for the summer, 110 is BOILING even in dry heat. No way are we interested in going just to stay in airconditioned buildings all day.  We like going in the Spring and Fall (and would go Winter too but we are usually busy with the holidays).  The summertime is deserted in that region since there are hardly any brave souls there.  Lots of restaurants are closed and it's not as much fun.  Spring is my fave...
> 
> Katherine


Katherine,
Are far into the fall do you have to wait to avoid the high temps? I assume that Sept is still pretty hot? Is Oct okay?

What about late spring? 

I'm guessing that the weather might be best from Oct.-April? 

I've never been to Palm Springs, but would love to stay at one of the Marriott properties there. I'd rather avoid those 110 degree temps & stay when the weather is pleasant. 

thanks!


----------



## slomac (Jul 8, 2011)

We go there a couple times a year and usually once in the summer on a Getaway deal.  I've stayed at all 3 properties and like Shadow Ridge the best for my kids (cecause of the pool slide)  but like the location at the DSV.  I prefer the DSV I a little more that DSV II because I like the layout of the units and think they are bigger.  Last ime we went we stayed at DSV II and were able to go over to Shadow Ridge a couple times to use the pools since I own there.  You just need to check in at front desk and get a pass.  Call first to make sure they are letting owners do that becuase on Memorial Day they were too full so they weren't allowing owners day use.  They are all great resorts though and even in the summer it is still an inexpensive relaxing getaway.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 8, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Katherine,
> Are far into the fall do you have to wait to avoid the high temps? I assume that Sept is still pretty hot? Is Oct okay?
> 
> What about late spring?
> ...


September is usually the hottest month on the coast in southern California and it used to be the smoggiest month too.  I assume that September will still be very hot so October would be a better time to go to Palm Desert.  

We were there early June and it was hot already in the middle of the day.  We had 117 degrees in the desert a week or so later that month.  The weather is not very predictable lately so you never know.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 8, 2011)

SDKath said:


> ...The summertime is deserted in that region since there are hardly any brave souls there.  Lots of restaurants are closed and it's not as much fun.  Spring is my fave...
> 
> Katherine



I hope not!  Heading there for a week next weekend.  We were in Scottsdale last June, it was hot, but didn't notice much/anything closed.   Is that because Phoenix more of a metropolis, vs PS being primarily just for vacations?

Jeff


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 8, 2011)

JeffW said:


> I hope not!  Heading there for a week next weekend.  We were in Scottsdale last June, it was hot, but didn't notice much/anything closed.   Is that because Phoenix more of a metropolis, vs PS being primarily just for vacations?
> 
> Jeff


Most restaurants used to be closed in the summer but not so much now.  Here is an interesting story about it and a list of restaurants too. There are quite a few open all year long. This area is visited by many Europeans in the summer as there are tour companies that come in the summer. I know several friends who have done it but that was some time ago.

Early in the morning and late in the afternoon, it is still very nice because the nights are cool. You can still drive around in your air-conditioned car but it will be hot walking outside on a trail, if you like hiking. It will be too hot to sit at the pool in the middle of the day.


----------



## SDKath (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the best weather is mid-late October to mid May.  After that, it is usually boiling.  I am ok up to about 100 degrees but frankly over that amount is just way to uncomfortable to do much of anything.  Even the pools become so warm that it's not refreshing.  But I think everyone has different tolerance for heat.  I enjoy being outdoors on my getaways and there is just no way to stay outdoors when it's soooo hot.

Katherine


----------



## JeffW (Jul 8, 2011)

When we did Scottsdale last year, it was basically 8am to noon at the pool.  After that (at least for us), too hot, and too much sun.   Would it be nicer to go there more in-season, of course.  But with the people I'm travelling with, even with PERFECT weather, it's not like we'd be outside walking for 8hrs a day.  We did a drive to Sedona last year, that was nice.  We have a relative in San Diego, might do that for a day.

And I'm planning (once I get my ___ in gear!) for 2 weeks in Hawaii in the Fall, so not a lot of pressure for PS to be a fantastic vacation.

Jeff


----------



## SDKath (Jul 9, 2011)

Of course even in season could be blazing hot.  We were at DSV1 in April.  We left San Diego and 71 degrees.  When we got out of the car at 11pm to check into the villa, it was 97 degrees.  I could not believe it!  It did cool down the next day into the mid-80s but it was quite the culture shock to get out of the car after a 2 hour drive and feel that heat!

Katherine


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 18, 2011)

rovitm said:


> Katherine,
> 
> I own EOY at SR as well.  I have not yet been out there.  I bought it because it was a lock off and had good trading power.  Now with the DC we shall see.  I bought resale and with the $1499 fee is not worth to join.  Are you going out in the summer?  If so let me know how the kids enjoyed it.  I know it can get to 110 degrees and I never experienced "dry heat", but here in the East Coast summer weather is 95 degrees and 100% humidity so not sure how much different it would be.
> 
> ...



I know this is an old thread (July), but I have I some question since I'm looking at resales at Shadow Ridge and Desert Springs I & II.   What $1499 fee?  It looks like the MF + taxes for a 2 BR should run about $1031? Is this for a 3 BR?  If not, what other fees are there that would bring the yearly cost to $1499?  Are there any special assessments at Shadow Ridge or DS I/II?  That $1499 scares me.


----------



## JeffW (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm thinking the other fee might be to some the Marriott Vacation Club points program (assuming you can do that just owning a resale unit).

Jeff


----------



## aka Julie (Sep 18, 2011)

There are no 3 bedrooms at any of the Palm Springs Marriotts.

Here is what we paid for our 2-bedroom Platinum Shadowridge for 2011:

Maintenance Fees -- $957 (same no matter what season)
Riverside County property taxes (these are billed directly to the owner and will vary depending on the valuation) -- $130.58

We have not received property tax bill for 2012 nor has the MF for 2012 been determined.

I believe the MF for Desert Springs I is a little bit higher (over $1000).

I agree with JeffW that the $1499 is the fee to join the new Destinations Club which you can't do if you buy resale now (closed to all resales after June 2010).


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 18, 2011)

aka Julie said:


> There are no 3 bedrooms at any of the Palm Springs Marriotts.
> 
> Here is what we paid for our 2-bedroom Platinum Shadowridge for 2011:
> 
> ...



I just read on another thread that DSV I has the highest MF's of the three, not good.

I never would have assumed that the $1499 was for the DC, thanks for clarifying that.

WOW, property taxes are $130.58?  On ebay I see quotes of $96, that's a big jump and probably going up.  Are proceeding (next) years CA taxes due in November, like I've read?


----------



## aka Julie (Sep 18, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> I just read on another thread that DSV I has the highest MF's of the three, not good.
> 
> I never would have assumed that the $1499 was for the DC, thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> WOW, property taxes are $130.58?  On ebay I see quotes of $96, that's a big jump and probably going up.  Are proceeding (next) years CA taxes due in November, like I've read?  Maybe I'll stick with a 2 BR Grande Vista L/O?



We did receive notification that our valuation was reduced but can't remember how much that impacted the taxes.  Silver week owners will pay less than platinum.  I'm sure the property taxes assessed are all over the place.  DSV I is the most, but they are also the largest of the 3 properties.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 18, 2011)

One advantage of paying the property taxes separtely, it makes it easier to write them off.

One disadvantage of buying a TS in Riverside county, versus a house which is prorated, is that I have to pay all of the property taxes from November 2011 back to November of 2010.  I understand that there may eventually be a re-evaluating for the period that I would own it, but that won't amount to much.

Based on the dropping TS property values, the property taxes "should" be going down.  But I would assume that Riverside County would just increase the assessed tax rate to make up for it.

I read that even with an EOY the taxes are paid every year (the yearly amount spread over 2 years).  I also read that the taxes are not paid once a year, but every six months.  I don't know if any of this is true.

For the most part: I've seen Shadow Ridge MF's @ $957, DSV II MF's @ $950, and DSV I MF's @ $1065.   If I buy a Palm Springs TS, it looks like SR & DSV II are the way to go.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 20, 2011)

*Points vs Trader*

I noticed looking at Marriott Points for DSV I/II & SR for Thanksgiving week the following:

DSVI = 4225, SR = 4000, & DSVII = 3775

I have to assume that DSVI is worth more points because the TS owners/users get to use the JW Marriott Spa.  I am also assuming that DSVI would then be a better trader over DSVII & SR, because of it's use of the JW Marriott Spa, along with it's location to stores, bigger units, & the pools.

Might be worth the higher MF, especially for an EOY, if it makes a better trader?


----------



## JeffW (Sep 20, 2011)

I believe free spa usage for DSV I owners was revoked some time ago.  [If you search, you should find a detailed thread on it.].  I was there in July, and I think now for I & II occupants, it's strictly pay per use (either per day, or probably a weekly plan also).

The higher value for DSV I is likely due to the larger, less dense units.  

Jeff


----------



## cp73 (Sep 20, 2011)

thats correct the free spa usage for DSV I no longer exists. DSV I has no advantage over DSV 2 now as far as the spa goes. 

However, I would think the high point value is because the units are larger, more spread out, closest to the hotel, and there are less of them then at DSV 2 or SR.


----------



## Ron98GT (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like your both correct - fees apply:

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-information/travel/ctdds-marriotts-desert-springs-villas-i/

Kills that idea -


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought own TS in Riverside county was better than other CA locations.
I own Four Seasons (San Diego county) and pay tax yearly. It is MORE THAN (about twice more) platinum shadow ridge or Westin Mission Hills (Riverside county).
2 years ago, last year and this year, I got refund checks from Riverside County, they said my properties were devalued so reimburse prepaid tax.
It was a nice surprise.
Never got any refund check from San Diego county.


----------



## wvacations (Sep 20, 2011)

I own at all 4 Marriott Properties in Palm Springs. Each has advantages depending on what you like. DSV I are the largest units, SR II are the smallest units. I like SR II pool and villa location more than SR I.

As for taxes, yes they are paid directly to the county and not included in the MF. They are billed yearly but you can pay in 2 installments. The tax year is July1 to June 30 and the first installment is due December 10 and the second installment is due April 10. The value is supposed to be based on your purchase price. The property tax rate is set at 1% of assessed value and cannot be changed. The bonds that voters approve are in addition to the 1% and are subject to voter change. It takes 2/3 majority vote to add bonds to property taxes.The accessed value may only be increased 2% per year. You can challenge your accessed value. I have 1 developer week which I pay significantly higher taxes on then the other 4 Ebay purchases. I tried to get my Ebay prices for my accessed value and was denied as they claim they are not representative of actual value. However, the resale weeks are values 1/6th of the developer week I own. I got a refund of the 2010-2011 tax year as they accepted part of my claim that the values were to high. I am waiting to see my 2011-2012 tax year values. They should start arriving any day now. All these property tax laws are a result of a Tax Payer proposition passed back in 1977 when Ronald Reagan was our state Governor. You can read more about how values change by Googling "California Prop 13".


----------



## klpca (Sep 21, 2011)

wvacations said:


> I own at all 4 Marriott Properties in Palm Springs. Each has advantages depending on what you like. DSV I are the largest units, SR II are the smallest units. I like SR II pool and villa location more than SR I.



Do you find much difference in trading power of your units?


----------



## wvacations (Sep 22, 2011)

No difference what so ever in any of the properties or seasons. I own both platinum and white seasons and they all trade well. The white season got us 2 consecutive weeks at Ko Olina this past June. The year before the white week got us Maui and the platinum hit us Ko Olina. All those were filled with request. I see no difference in property searches looking 12 months out using either season and no difference using 1 BR or a lock off. I have been very happy do far.


----------



## klpca (Sep 22, 2011)

wvacations said:


> No difference what so ever in any of the properties or seasons. I own both platinum and white seasons and they all trade well. The white season got us 2 consecutive weeks at Ko Olina this past June. The year before the white week got us Maui and the platinum hit us Ko Olina. All those were filled with request. I see no difference in property searches looking 12 months out using either season and no difference using 1 BR or a lock off. I have been very happy do far.



Interesting. I have been doing "pretend" trades and I wasn't seeing any difference and I just wanted to confirm. We bought white season because we can't travel during during the platinum season, but it has turned out to be a good trader as well.


----------

